# HELP and ADVICE - Sump baffle heights



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi all, hoping someone can give me a hand. 
I've attached below my current pictures in an effort to get some guidance on volume and if my baffles will achieve what I'm after. 
1. To keep protein skimmer chamber same level during feeding and when pump is off.

2. To be able to hold the display tank overflow in the event of emergency.

My skimmer chamber can't really be higher than 18 inches because the vertex omega 180 that I have needs about 8 inches of water.... I've built a stand at 8 inches to that's 16 or so

As for the display the water will suppose down to no more that 21 inches. So that's 3 inches from the rim of display tank.


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

louienardi said:


> Hi all, hoping someone can give me a hand.
> I've attached below my current pictures in an effort to get some guidance on volume and if my baffles will achieve what I'm after.
> 1. To keep protein skimmer chamber same level during feeding and when pump is off.
> 
> ...


Should be ok but you shouldn't have your return line 3" down from the rim of the tank. Assuming there is trim on the display tank, you would position your return line as close as possible to the trim. This will put you about 1.5" down from the lip (same with your drain lines). This will mean that when the power is off for any reason, the return line will only drain about 3 gallons. Assuming, if you are using a loc line, you don't have it pointed below the water line.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

CamH said:


> Should be ok but you shouldn't have your return line 3" down from the rim of the tank. Assuming there is trim on the display tank, you would position your return line as close as possible to the trim. This will put you about 1.5" down from the lip (same with your drain lines). This will mean that when the power is off for any reason, the return line will only drain about 3 gallons. Assuming, if you are using a loc line, you don't have it pointed below the water line.


Thanks Cam. You're right, the return line will stay high when I plumb it....guess I just want to be uber safe so I thought 3 inches just in case. There is a trim, it's a marineland tank.

So do you think I can raise the baffle on the refugium or the return pump chamber to maximize the water volume and time needed for top off?


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Bump. Anyone have additional thoughts or ideas on how I might be able to calculate if this design and the measurements will work.....planning on getting glass cut this week


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

louienardi said:


> Thanks Cam. You're right, the return line will stay high when I plumb it....guess I just want to be uber safe so I thought 3 inches just in case. There is a trim, it's a marineland tank.
> 
> So do you think I can raise the baffle on the refugium or the return pump chamber to maximize the water volume and time needed for top off?


Yes you could raise the the refugium baffle. Another idea is to either

A) tee off return line and have a separate feed for the refugium so it spills back into the return chambe

B) buy a small statue pump (25-30GPH) and have it feed the refugium. Again the refugium spilling back into the return chamber.

This way you can raise the fudge level without raising the volume in the return chamber


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

CamH said:


> Yes you could raise the the refugium baffle. Another idea is to either
> 
> A) tee off return line and have a separate feed for the refugium so it spills back into the return chambe
> 
> ...


Thanks! 
What I'm most concerned about is the ability for the sump to handle the water volume with the return pump off without raising the water level in the skimmer section..... So really the pump section at 16 inches... Because the skimmer chamber is at 18 inches in height


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

louienardi said:


> Thanks!
> What I'm most concerned about is the ability for the sump to handle the water volume with the return pump off without raising the water level in the skimmer section..... So really the pump section at 16 inches... Because the skimmer chamber is at 18 inches in height


Your return section is 3 times the size of mine and mine handles it


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

CamH said:


> Your return section is 3 times the size of mine and mine handles it


And you also don't have to turn your skimmer off? the the water level in the first chamber stays the same height always?

I was trying g to figure our if I'm 2 inches under the 18 inch baffle for the skimmer chamber that's 16 inches for the return area and Refugium... would that handle the 1.5/2 inches from the main display.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

technically you could drop the baffle on the skimmer bay a bit and take out the box that is going to lift the skimmer up. This would give you more room for water coming in from the display tank in emergencies. It would also get rid of the dead space under the box...


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

altcharacter said:


> technically you could drop the baffle on the skimmer bay a bit and take out the box that is going to lift the skimmer up. This would give you more room for water coming in from the display tank in emergencies. It would also get rid of the dead space under the box...


Great idea but what I'm solving for is also a constant water level in the skimmer chamber so I don't have to turn my skimmer off or have it over skim when pumps are off for feeding. 
I think for taking the water volume from the main display I'm good.... It's just taking the volume without overfilling the 18 inch chamber for the skimmer


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Bumping this up for further views ..... Going to build this week so want to be extra sure ...thanks all !


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Bumping for any other perspectives.... Please.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

louienardi said:


> Hi all, hoping someone can give me a hand.
> I've attached below my current pictures in an effort to get some guidance on volume and if my baffles will achieve what I'm after.
> 1. To keep protein skimmer chamber same level during feeding and when pump is off.
> 
> ...


My first thought was that the baffle between the return and the skimmer section that sets the height is way too high. Then I read your reason and I must admit I haven't heard of trying to design it to not allow for water level fluctuation in the skimmer chamber.... that might work.... I don't know...

As long as you have for sure left enough space for the volume of water that will come down in a power outage then you're good. You may even be able to perform small waterchanges without shutting down....

Overall it looks good. I think you have thought it out well. You could raise the fuge baffle to 1 inch or so below the rim (looks like it's pretty much there).

That is IMO the best way to have a sump set up with the fuge to one side and the return in the middle.

It's too late and you already have a great skimmer but I would still recommend moving to a recirculating skimmer and then you never have to worry about the water level.

I say go for it, get that glass cut and get wet already!


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

fesso clown said:


> My first thought was that the baffle between the return and the skimmer section that sets the height is way too high. Then I read your reason and I must admit I haven't heard of trying to design it to not allow for water level fluctuation in the skimmer chamber.... that might work.... I don't know...
> 
> As long as you have for sure left enough space for the volume of water that will come down in a power outage then you're good. You may even be able to perform small waterchanges without shutting down....
> 
> ...


Thanks for having a look and affirming I've got something by way of design that will work. 
I truly hated when I had my previous tank and theskimm3r kept going crqzy due to water levels and feedings.

Would you happen to have the formula for calculating water volumes. I'll do one quick calc and trust me you.... I can't wait to get this thing up and running. Jonsing........!!!

A few more things to plan for like ATO and salt mixing and water change reservoirs etc.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

For the refugium, if you are planning to "rotate/spin" a ball of chaeto, yes you will need the height. If you are growing Caulerpa, a 6" depth is all they need.

IMHO/E, it's all about maximizing use of every cubic inch of space in the refugium and have good flow rate. whether you do a DSB, plenum, array of eggcrate sticking out for benthic organisms to attach (squirts, sponges, dusters, etc) macroalgae mass, then light.

I know you are chomping at the bit but spending more time to finalize a design that makes sense to you will save you headaches and "should have done this" later on.

With the APEX system, you can program your skimmer outlet to come on later after the return pump fires up so that it doesn't overskim. With an I/O beakout box, you can put a float switch in the skimmer cup so that it shuts it off when it gets full and get an email alert. Same with different water levels in the sump with swinging type float switches. You just need to plan it all out.

The 300gal Rebuild thread might be of some help/inspiration.

I wouldn't get too hung up on the idea of greater water volume for stability. Get it right the first time


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

wtac said:


> For the refugium, if you are planning to "rotate/spin" a ball of chaeto, yes you will need the height. If you are growing Caulerpa, a 6" depth is all they need.
> 
> IMHO/E, it's all about maximizing use of every cubic inch of space in the refugium and have good flow rate. whether you do a DSB, plenum, array of eggcrate sticking out for benthic organisms to attach (squirts, sponges, dusters, etc) macroalgae mass, then light.
> 
> ...


Thanks Wilson! I appreciate the perspective and also realized that as I move along getting good set up, I may choose to add a separate Refugium outside the sump as I have a fish room with plenty of space. Ultimately I can remove or just add equipment (when clear) the Refugium section.

I'm going to check out your link and read up.

Apologies for not calling the other evening, got called away for work..... Just getting back to my threads and build.

Anywhere I can get one stop guidance on plumbing including a manifold build.

I have two reactors and will be running two pumps in addition to plumbing my waterchanhe directly to a drain.

Trying to figure out how many gate valves, unions and nossels I'll need (2 at least for the 2 reactors)

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

you don't need gate valves for your manifold. 1 gate valve on the main syphon drain line is all. Use (much less expensive) ball valves for everything else.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

fesso clown said:


> you don't need gate valves for your manifold. 1 gate valve on the main syphon drain line is all. Use (much less expensive) ball valves for everything else.


So many conflicting views but if I can save some cash (haha and spend it on equipment live stock!! ) that would be amazing.

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

saltmeup said:


> So many conflicting views but if I can save some cash (haha and spend it on equipment live stock!! ) that would be amazing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk



















Something like this would be ideal... But as always open to any further advice 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Picked up some goodies at jj downs this past week.









Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

A few current pictures of the room coming along.

Does anyone know how I can rename this thread and or moving accordingly to a 'new build' location..... Would like to continue updates on this thread.....and of course rename it.... Maybe need a moderator to assist? 
Thanks in advance.

Ps thanks to Elliott at big reef depot of the reactors, skimmer and wonderful red pipe!

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Just use the edit button on each of your posts and copy to a new thread... that's the easy way...



looking good!


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Looking good! Keep the pics coming


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

fache98 said:


> Looking good! Keep the pics coming
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hey ! I moved my build to another thread ..... The topic here was confusing. 
Post a few pics of that awesome sump design and beautiful stand you built and stained this week !


----------

